# ناس نسوك وناس ناسين نسيآك



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 نوفمبر 2011)

في هالزمن يا صآحبي عيش دنيآك
.. .. .. .. ..لا لا تـحـآول تـفهم اللي حوآليــك



فكر بشخص طول هالعمر يـفـدآك
.. .. .. .. ..واتـرك بقآيآ حكي مآ آظـن يعنيـك



تكشف لـك الأيآم مـن كـآن يهوآك
.. .. .. .. ..ومن هو يـمثل دور إنــسآن يغليك​



ناس نسوك وناس ناسين نسيآك
.. .. .. .. ..*وناس تناسوآ* ناس ناسين ناسيك​


وناس رؤوس أموآلهم بس طريآك
.. .. .. .. ..وناس يشوفون* الفقر* فـي طوآريـك



وناس ليآ شآفوآ الزعل في محيـآك
.. .. .. .. ..*تسآبـقوآ* مـن فـيهم اللي بيرضيك



وناس لو انك تنحرق فيك بــلوآك
.. .. .. .. ..خـلوك وحـدك تـنحرق فــي بلآويك​



صعبه تلآقي فالبشر بعد فرقــآك
.. .. .. .. ..مـن يـذكـرك *بـالخير لا حـل* طآريـك



*ما كل من* حاكآك *بالصدق* حآكـآك
.. .. .. .. ..حـتـى الـمـنآفق لو تركتـه يحآكـيك



وما كل من خآوآك بالطيب خآوآك
.. .. .. .. ..حـتى النـذل لو جات فرصه يخآويك



*خل النبآهه عند هـالنآس مبــدآك*
.. .. .. .. ..والصد عـنهم خلّـه أسمى مـبآديك



أعطآك ربي من تفآصيل مـا أعطـآك
.. .. .. .. ..عقل* وتحكم مَن مِن النآس* شآريك


ما توقف الدنيآ على شخص جآفآك
.. .. .. .. ..*حـــآول تطنش* وابتعد عن مجآفيــك



*انت الوحيد* اللي أبد مـا تـنـآسـآك
.. .. .. .. .. وانـت الـقــريب وأعتبر رآحتي فـيـك



شفت الحروف اللي به الكون ويآك
.. .. .. .. ..مــا أظــن تــقدر *بـالمدآيــح* توفّــيك




شفت النجوم اللي ضوت بعد طريآك
.. .. .. .. ..ما أظن تضوي *لـو تـنـآسيتـ* طآريــك


انت الغرآم الـمرتـسم فـي حنــآيآك
.. .. .. .. ..يــجذب *عقول هآيـمه* فـي معـآنيــك


لــولآ إلـهــي ثـم بــعـديــن لــولآك
.. .. .. .. *..**مـا كـآن للإحسآس طآري* وتشكيـك


*يآصآحبي في هالزمن عيش دنــيــآك*
.. .. .. .. ..وأحكم بعقلك من من النآس يغليــك


*وارفع كفوفـك قــول يـآ رب رحـمـآك*
.. .. .. .. *..**عـبدك كسير وطــول عــمرهـ ينآجيك*​

​


----------



## جوو الرياض (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ناس نسوك وناس ناسين نسيآك*

الله كلمااااات وابداع بروعتك دانه الف شكر لكي ..راقت لي


----------

